# 2 questions rb26 swap and what are the door handles made of



## niss180sx (Aug 4, 2009)

okay two questions one is simple the other more complex. 1 what are the outside handles made of? aluminum? and 2 has anyone tried a RB26DETT AWD swap i really want to do it and im going to some how just wanted a little insight thanks


----------



## niss180sx (Aug 4, 2009)

sorry forgot to say for a 91 nissan 240sx thanks agian


----------

